# Download Probleme



## Dröms (18. Juli 2008)

Servus leute,

vor 2 tagen hat mich  auch mal wieder die lust gepackt diablo2 zu daddeln!
da ich meine version( jaja eine schande ich weiss ,-)) bei ebay versteigert habe vor einigen jahren,
hab ich mir diablo2 im neuen blizzard store gekauft.
gestern hab ich dann das spiel auf meinem mac geladen und alles läuft super.
da bei mir jetzt aber die semesterferien angefangen haben, sitze ich nun zu hause vor meinem alten laptop.
jetzt versuche ich gerade diablo2 auf meinem laptop zu bekommen.
der downloader lässt sich noch gut saugen. aber wenn ich dann diesen starte bekomme ich folgende fehler meldung :

there was a problem authenticating your download.

ich hab bis jetzt ordentlich an der firewall rumgeschraubt, aber mit null ergebnis.
da ich in solchen dingen bei weitem nicht der beste bin, bitte ich um hilfe.
falls einer von euch helfen kann bedanke ich mich schon mal.
liebe grüsse dröms


----------



## skunkie (18. Juli 2008)

Versteh' ich das richtig, du willst 2 x Diablo 2 haben, einmal für den Mac (hast du schon) und einmal für den anderen Laptop (Windows?).


----------



## Leiko (18. Juli 2008)

mhhh kann es sein das die gekaufte version auf den mac registriert ist?(ich weis ja nicht wie das mit online kaufen und downloaden so läuft) bzw nur aufm mac läuft und ich davon aussegehe das dein lapi windoof fährt?


----------



## Dröms (18. Juli 2008)

nene es steht ausdrücklich, dass man die version aufjeden pc oder mac installieren kann, der cd key liegt ja in meinem store account.
wegen den versionen, ja man kann eine mac oder windows version downloaden, bzw wenn man es im blizzardstore kauft kann man beide versionen downloaden.
es wäre ungefähr so als würde ich die spiel cd erst auf meinem mac und dann auf meinem laptop installieren.
beides wäre ja möglich


----------



## skunkie (18. Juli 2008)

Dann wirst du bestimmt noch bezahlen müssen für den anderen Laptop, also 2 Lizenzen insgesamt, sonst könnte man ja 1x bezahlen und hundert Freunde versorgen. Die Version ist doch bestimmt an den Mac gebunden und bei Blizzard registriert. Warum hast du dir nicht einfach die CD bei amazon bestellt, da dürfte es solche Probleme nicht geben. Was mich interessiert, warum das Spiel gleich zweimal.


----------



## Dröms (18. Juli 2008)

hm, aber wieso, wenn man z.b. eine cd sein eigen nennen kann, dann kannst du doch auch d2 auf soviele pcs installieren wie du willst oder nicht.
noch dazu hab ich es auf dem rechne von meinem vater ausprobiert da läuft der download


----------



## skunkie (18. Juli 2008)

> wenn man z.b. eine cd sein eigen nennen kann,


Sag ich doch, dann ist das egal und BLIZZARD weiß das nicht, es ist ja kein Online-Spiel, wo man sich anmelden muß. Mit dem neuen Patch brauchst du nicht einmal die CD einlegen, feine Sache. Aber bei einem Download haben die die Kontrolle und sehen, daß der Laptop  ein anderer ist. Übrigens ist das Spiel bei amazon.de ohnehin billiger.


> vater ausprobiert da läuft der download


Du kannst ja über eine externe Festplatte, gebrannte CD oder gekreuztes Patchkabel das Spiel "rüberschicken" auf den jeweiligen Rechner.


----------



## teroa (18. Juli 2008)

du weißt aber schon das im blizzstore diablo teuer ist im laden gibs dat für 15 mit add on das im blizzstore ist ohne LOD


----------



## Dröms (18. Juli 2008)

nöpes wusste ich nicht, sonst hätt ich es ja nicht gekauft.
naja egal ich versuche es erstmal mit der externen festplatte danke euch.
man hört sich im battle.net


----------



## Leiko (18. Juli 2008)

Ma ne andere sache is der laptop evt zu alt und d2 läuft garnicht? bzw lod?


----------

